# $250 for 4hr inshore charter deal



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

There's a groupon right now for $250 for a 4hr up to 4 person for an inshore charter. It's in gulf shores and I'm getting 1 or 2 , would anyone be interested in learning and splitting the cost? If not I figured it was such a good deal that for for some of us who don't want to pay te $500 for knowledge that this was a good deal to share.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

$250 split 4 ways is 62.50/person. I'm not good at math but know that's a good deal!


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

In fact, I'm down. Put me down for 2. Does it say who it's with? Someone reputable?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nvm found the groupon. I'm down for 2 spots


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Pmd you back


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

PM sent


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

is it date sensitive....anytime or a limit when could be used??


----------



## New2ThaSport (Apr 27, 2011)

Has to be used before October something I believe.


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Has anyone purchased this groupon and actually booked a trip yet or went on a trip with this charter?


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Nope they wouldn't answer nor return calls. Money must be too good


----------



## bamacpa (Nov 8, 2013)

Bravo87 said:


> Nope they wouldn't answer nor return calls. Money must be too good


 
Pretty much my experience. I finally just gave up and got a refund from Groupon.


----------

